# Sun MZ14's too large



## Maxwarrior (Aug 14, 2006)

I commute on a Kona Dew Deluxe that came with 700C Sun MZ14 rims and Conti Country Ride tires. The Contis have finally wore out. I want to go down to a 28mm tire with higher pressure. The Country Rides only come in 37mm. I ordered a pair of Panaracer T-Servs but they do not fit. They are not even close. Went to the local shop and they tried every 28mm they had in stock and no luck. Has anyone else had a similar experience with the Sun Rims?  I'm about ready to order another set of Country Rides. I'd appreciate any suggestions for a tire that runs a little large.


----------



## Maxwarrior (Aug 14, 2006)

Still looking for some ideas


----------



## kellyjk (May 25, 2006)

I have these rims on my paddy wagon and have mounted vittorio rubino 23's with no problem ...my original tires were conti ultras 28mm these mothers were a total ***** to seat and all the contis I tried were the same....so no more contis


----------

